# Newbie here, hi and advice



## bubblin77 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi all, love my coffee and have been a home drinker for many moons.

I have an odd request, my workplace want a 'real' espresso machine that we can make our own coffees with, but being a very odd place the boss wants us to make proper Cappuccino's and other styles.

He doesn't want a bean to cup machine but something like a gaggia ge compact 2 group machine, and get us grinding the coffee and bringing in new roasts weekly (strange)

Our workspace is quite small, we only have a single socket, water supply and waste, and the gaggia is too deep,

Anyone have any recommended makes that would be slightly smaller than the gaggia?

Our budget is around £2000,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very interesting question. If you're going to install any form of espresso machine - there's an issue of training for staff who don't know anything about how to use such a machine. There are bound to be health and safety issues here.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Second what TSK says I am thinking you are going to have to think about factoring in some sort of barista training into your initial setup, as for a machine set up have a word with bella barista they should be able to sort out your equipment requirements .

be interesting to hear how this turns out and hoping you post about your journey on the forum.

oh welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## bubblin77 (Jul 10, 2014)

Cheers, yes I agree about the h&s aspects, there looking at training (team building) as part of this and the idea was we each brought in beans to test and try weekly, with a different person taking a lead.

I'll try and keep it updated as we purchase and train the equipment, it will either be a success or completely flop!

Sorry, should have mentioned I've been a long term lurker and only just signed up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum bubblin. I can only endorse what's already been said as I sport my latest burn from touching the group head with my forearm. Looking forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Let me add my welcome to those above. I'm sure that we will all be interested in hearing how this progresses. Very interesting!!

David


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I want a job at your place! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Well done to the boss for insisting on a decent machine, the most we have it our place is a crappy drip thing that smells of burnt coffee!

Bit if training, decent machine and beans and your all gonna be happy little bunnies!


----------



## bubblin77 (Jul 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Well done to the boss for insisting on a decent machine, the most we have it our place is a crappy drip thing that smells of burnt coffee!
> 
> Bit if training, decent machine and beans and your all gonna be happy little bunnies!


Its a bit different to the klix we have now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Re office baristas worth reading this...

http://sprudge.com/evernote.html


----------



## bubblin77 (Jul 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Re office baristas worth reading this...
> 
> http://sprudge.com/evernote.html


Wow, great reading, it has the idea we want, but on a far far far grander scale.

Just thinking out loud, is this a business opportunity for the keen thinkers amongst us? Could we supply machines and training and turn a profit?

Here's me still looking through pages and pages of stats concerning the depth if a machine.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

What are the maximum dimensions of the space the machine is going to sit in? I'm sure I can come up with a good deal for you on a machine......

Andy


----------



## bubblin77 (Jul 10, 2014)

Depth I have is 500mm, gaggia is 550 so will overhang and I don't have scope to increase the depth, and first I'd like to find suitable machines, then to have a read up.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Fracino Bambino, Classic and Contempo 2 group machines are all 500mm deep - there are details here http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fracino-Machines.html

I'll sort out a decent discount on them for you as you are a Forum member.

Andy


----------



## bubblin77 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank-you, I'll have a look at those.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> What are the maximum dimensions of the space the machine is going to sit in? I'm sure I can come up with a good deal for you on a machine......
> 
> Andy


accept my apologies mr coffeebean for my previous post only recommending BB and well done for considering the footprint something i am sure often overlooked.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Thecatlinux said:


> accept my apologies mr coffeebean for my previous post only recommending BB and well done for considering the footprint something i am sure often overlooked.


No worries!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Just been informed by Fracino that they are discontinuing the Classic. They may have one in stock if that is the machine you plump for, but they are selling on a first come first serve basis. No problem with the Bambino or Contempo though!

Andy


----------



## bubblin77 (Jul 10, 2014)

Shared some ideas with the team and we have half very keen, half not interested in the slightest!

Can I ask a few questions,

Does the Fracino range need to have plumbed filtered water, or will standard mains water suffice.

We may be able to move the pod, to accommodate a larger machine. But if we do that we lose the mains supply, can these machines be run from a bottle/regular topping up ?

Sorry for the dumb questions,


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Fracino machines will need to be plumbed in and I would recommend an in-line filter for them. Depending on the numbers of people who are going to be actually using the machine - do you really need a larger 2 group machine or could you get away with a 1 group? If so, a Cherub would be ideal (480 deep) and it is tank fed so no worries with water supply!


----------



## bubblin77 (Jul 10, 2014)

Bad news, he's only gone a bought/signed up for a nespresso machine, stupid thing is even the pods are different to the home use ones (so I can't even stock up for home use.)

Thanks for all your advice, and I was really looking forward to getting this off the ground.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Divorce.....

Just saying.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Divorce his boss?


----------

